# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Pierre qui roule, en BD

## Ivan Le Fou

Quand l'éditeur Casterman s'associe avec la très estimable collection Rivages Noir pour produire des adaptations en bande-dessinées de romans noir… Voilà que ça tombe sur le plus malchanceux des cambrioleurs, Dortmunder. Mais pour une fois, ce n'est pas une galère de plus.
   "Pierre qui roule" est la première aventure de Dortmunder, héros cambrioleur de Donald E. Westlake (aussi connu sous le pseudonyme de Richard Stark). Si les aventures de Dortmunder comptent nombre de romans moyens, on y trouve tout de même de petits chefs d'œuvre (par exemple "Dégâts des eaux" chez Rivages Noir, très drôle). Westlake est de toute façon un auteur énorme, tant par le volume de sa production, que par la qualité exceptionnelles de certains de ses romans, parmi lesquels il faut absolument lire "Le couperet" (dont l'adaptation ratée au cinéma par Costa-Gavras avec José Garcia n'a pas du tout rendu le cynisme hilarant; oui, j'insiste et je me répète) et "Kahawa" (surprenant roman d'aventures africaines, traduit par Jean-Patrick Manchette).
   "Pierre qui roule" est une histoire un peu loufoque, comme souvent avec cet auteur, de vol d'émeraude qui tourne au Marathon de New-York des cambrioleurs en obligeant une fine équipe de râleurs à enchaîner les "coups" les uns après les autres pour le compte d'un louche commanditaire africain. Protagoniste principal, Dortmunder est un cambrioleur dont le génie créatif et planificateur est perpétuellement contrarié par les aléas d'une existence à la petite semaine et surtout, par une poisse à peine croyable. On est très, très loin du Glamour des Ocean's Eleven et le dessin de Lax allie précision du trait et calques salissants pour restituer admirablement la grisaille d'un New-York au quotidien.
   On obtient au final un album assez agréable même si, pour ma part, je trouvais le personnage de Dortmunder un peu trop beau gosse, et pas assez pessimiste par rapport aux romans. Je lui voyais une tête à la Steve Buscemi (le Mister Pink de Reservoir Dogs), mais entre-temps, j'ai découvert que ce même roman avait donné lieu à une adaptation au cinéma avec Robert Redford dans le rôle titre en 1972 ("Les quatre malfrats" de Peter Yates, le réalisateur de "Bullit"), alors…

_"Pierre qui roule", une BD de Lax, adaptée du roman de Donald E. Westlake, Rivages Casterman Noir, 16 euros environ._

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Entropie

J'adore ce genre de news culturelles et content de revoir Ivan au passage.

Une fois n'est pas coutume, je vais donc jeter un oeil à cette BD si bien présentée.

En ce qui concerne les romans, je me méfie toujours des gens trop prolifiques, sans trop de raison, mais pour moi quantité ne rime pas souvent avec qualité. 

Si quelques bons romans se trouvent parmi tous ses bouquins, faut le savoir et ce n'est pas forcément évident.

En tout cas, dans je-ne-sais-plus quelle CPC vous aviez conseillez la trilogie millénium, j'ai suivi les conseils et je les ai avalé. Donc par curiosité aussi, je vais y regarder de plus près.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Qu'en est-il de la série "sérieuse" des Parker, se lisent-ils avec plaisir ?

----------


## Guest62019

Je conseille ce bouquin de Westlake à tous les amoureux d'In Nomine Satanis/Magna Veritas :

_Trop humains_ ou comment un ange et un démon se foutent sur la gueule par humains possédés interposés


Sinon, _Smoke_ est une très bonne relecture du mythe de l'homme invisible (qui se trouve être un cambrioleur dans ce cas)


Voila, Westlake c'est bon, mangez-en ! En plus, les trad sont de très bonne qualité.

----------


## JeP

> En ce qui concerne les romans, je me méfie toujours des gens trop prolifiques, sans trop de raison, mais pour moi quantité ne rime pas souvent avec qualité.


C'est bien dommage comme à priori, parce que le Mr Westlake est plutôt bon, avec un style d'écriture humoristique et tordu, mais un peu noir quand même, très agréable. Je dis pas que tous ses bouquins déchirent, mais ils en fait souvent de très bien. Perso y'avait _Aztèques dansants_ que j'avais beaucoup aimé, une histoire de course au diamant encore (si je me rappelle bien), qui sont planqué dans une statuette, dont douze modèles identiques ont été dispersés.

Dans le genre prolifique et que j'aime beaucoup, il y a Michael Connelly aussi.
Enfin faut pas mettre la quantité systématiquement au détriment de la qualité, pour moi c'est surtout une marque d'expérience et de succès.


Ah et concernant la bédé en question, j'aime bien ce qu'à pû faire Lax (le Choucas), j'avais bien aimé l'histoire de Westlake (même si je trouve son écriture moins affirmé que dans Astèques dansants par exemple), mais l'adaptation en bédé je la trouve vraiment expédiée. Y'a plus de pages qu'un Franco-Belge normal, mais je trouve ça quand même beaucoup trop court et trop survolé par rapport au bouquin. Faut pas la lire (la bédé) après l'avoir lu (le bouquin), sinon vous allez être déçu.

----------


## Eulmamat

Pour avoir les lu les autres bédés de la collection au boulot, j'ai bien aimé Pauvres Zhéros (adapté de Pélot par Baru) et surtout Nuit de Fureur adapté de Jim Thompson ( ::wub:: ). 
Je pense me prendre Shutter Island de Lehane à l'occasion, vu que le roman est excellent, meme si je suis d'accord avec JeP quand à l'ordre de lecture: les BDs font plus office de "complément".

----------


## JeP

Ou de résumé pense-bête :P

----------

